# Solved: infected with '[email protected]' and '[email protected]'



## g3niu5 (Sep 27, 2006)

I got the alert that mah PC is infected with *'[email protected]' *and *'[email protected]'*;
sometimes the internet explorer starts automatically and the following msg is shown-*"Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /gatevc.php on this server."*;
Norton scan shows nothing;

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:54:28 AM, on 9/28/2006
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\WinMediaCodec\pmsngr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\WinMediaCodec\pmmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\NMain.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navw32.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
d:\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Ron\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX02.060\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://in.rediff.com/index.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - d:\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {202a961f-23ae-42b1-9505-ffe3c818d717} - C:\Program Files\WinMediaCodec\isaddon.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63D6D3EC-DE86-216E-FB4D-03707F2F5E4C} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\reppzzh.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CBCC61FA-0221-4ccc-B409-CEE865CACA3A} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Protection Bar - {479fd0cf-5be9-4c63-8cda-b6d371c67bd5} - C:\Program Files\WinMediaCodec\iesplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymProbe.exe -r "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\CfgWiz.exe" /GUID {0D7956A2-5A08-4ec2-A72C-DF8495A66016} /MODE CfgWiz /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\MICROS~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - d:\Java\j2re1.4.1_07\bin\npjpi141_07.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - d:\Java\j2re1.4.1_07\bin\npjpi141_07.dll
O9 - Extra button: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} - E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} - E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-100005000004} - http://code.trasferimento.biz/l/c10e4921f153bd66e77996031023bc9d_35.exe
O16 - DPF: {0E8D0700-75DF-11D3-8B4A-0008C7450C4A} (DjVuCtl Class) - http://www.lizardtech.com/download/files/win/djvuplugin/en_US/DjVuControl_en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {590FFB84-6A29-4797-9C0E-B15DF2C4CDCB} - http://www.liporn.com/install/tload.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1150086046879
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C786325C-18AC-4C2C-8E70-A5ACC489B65B}: NameServer = 125.22.47.125,202.56.250.5
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter: text/html - {2AB289AE-4B90-4281-B2AE-1F4BB034B647} - (no file)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wingsc32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wingsc32.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe

wat shud i do? is there more info i shud add?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.
http://www.beyondlogic.org/consulting/proc...processutil.htm


----------



## g3niu5 (Sep 27, 2006)

This is the report-
SmitFraudFix v2.100

Scan done at 2:37:27.41, Thu 09/28/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Ron\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Ron

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Ron\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Online Security Guide.url FOUND !
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Security Troubleshooting.url FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\RON\FAVORI~1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

C:\Program Files\WinMediaCodec\ FOUND !
C:\Program Files\vb\ FOUND !

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» pe386-msguard-lzx32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Post no. 2

You should print out these instructions, or copy them to a NotePad file for reading while in Safe Mode, because you will not be able to connect to the Internet to read from this site.

Next, please reboot your computer in *Safe Mode* by doing the following :
Restart your computer
After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
Instead of Windows loading as normal, a menu with options should appear;
Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press "Enter".
Choose your usual account.
Once in Safe Mode, open the *SmitfraudFix* folder again and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #2 - *Clean* by typing *2* and press "*Enter*" to delete infected files.

You will be prompted: "Registry cleaning - Do you want to clean the registry?"; answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter" in order to remove the Desktop background and clean registry keys associated with the infection.

The tool will now check if *wininet.dll* is infected. You may be prompted to replace the infected file (if found); answer "Yes" by typing *Y* and press "Enter".

The tool may need to restart your computer to finish the cleaning process; if it doesn't, please restart it into Normal Windows.

A text file will appear onscreen, with results from the cleaning process; please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

The report can also be found at the root of the system drive, usually at *C:\rapport.txt*

Warning: running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.

Please post the C:\rapport.txt and a new HJT log in your next reply.


----------



## g3niu5 (Sep 27, 2006)

I did as u said.....
here r the logs.....

SmitFraudFix v2.100

Scan done at 2:56:03.90, Thu 09/28/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Ron\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Online Security Guide.url Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Security Troubleshooting.url Deleted
C:\Program Files\vb\ Deleted
C:\Program Files\WinMediaCodec\ Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:06:19 AM, on 9/28/2006
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
d:\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AUpdate.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuCallbackProxy.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Ron\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX12.972\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://in.rediff.com/index.html
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - d:\Acrobat

5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63D6D3EC-DE86-216E-FB4D-03707F2F5E4C} -

C:\WINDOWS\System32\reppzzh.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton

AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} -

C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CBCC61FA-0221-4ccc-B409-CEE865CACA3A} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton

AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security

Center\UsrPrmpt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymProbe.exe -r

"C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\CfgWiz.exe" /GUID {0D7956A2-5A08-4ec2-A72C-DF8495A66016}

/MODE CfgWiz /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel -

res://D:\MICROS~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} -

d:\Java\j2re1.4.1_07\bin\npjpi141_07.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} -

d:\Java\j2re1.4.1_07\bin\npjpi141_07.dll
O9 - Extra button: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} -

E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} -

E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} -

D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} -

D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-100005000004} -

http://code.trasferimento.biz/l/c10e4921f153bd66e77996031023bc9d_35.exe
O16 - DPF: {0E8D0700-75DF-11D3-8B4A-0008C7450C4A} (DjVuCtl Class) -

http://www.lizardtech.com/download/files/win/djvuplugin/en_US/DjVuControl_en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) -

http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {590FFB84-6A29-4797-9C0E-B15DF2C4CDCB} - http://www.liporn.com/install/tload.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) -

http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1150086046879
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) -

http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C786325C-18AC-4C2C-8E70-A5ACC489B65B}: NameServer

= 125.22.47.125,202.56.250.5
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} -

C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} -

C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter: text/html - {2AB289AE-4B90-4281-B2AE-1F4BB034B647} - (no file)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wingsc32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wingsc32.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program

Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common

Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program

Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common

Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation -

C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program

Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program

Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program

Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton

AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program

Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec

Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec

Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC -

C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe


----------



## g3niu5 (Sep 27, 2006)

i guess u solved mah problem.... 
hats off to u buddy :up: 
ve a nice day


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

We're not done yet! 

Please post the log again with word wrap turned off.


----------



## g3niu5 (Sep 27, 2006)

here it is......

SmitFraudFix v2.100

Scan done at 2:56:03.90, Thu 09/28/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Ron\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix ran in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Online Security Guide.url Deleted
C:\DOCUME~1\ALLUSE~1\STARTM~1\Security Troubleshooting.url Deleted
C:\Program Files\vb\ Deleted
C:\Program Files\WinMediaCodec\ Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:19:54 AM, on 9/28/2006
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
d:\WinRAR\WinRAR.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Ron\LOCALS~1\Temp\Rar$EX00.618\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://in.rediff.com/index.html
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - d:\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63D6D3EC-DE86-216E-FB4D-03707F2F5E4C} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\reppzzh.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CBCC61FA-0221-4ccc-B409-CEE865CACA3A} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymProbe.exe -r "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\CfgWiz.exe" /GUID {0D7956A2-5A08-4ec2-A72C-DF8495A66016} /MODE CfgWiz /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\MICROS~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - d:\Java\j2re1.4.1_07\bin\npjpi141_07.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - d:\Java\j2re1.4.1_07\bin\npjpi141_07.dll
O9 - Extra button: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} - E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} - E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-100005000004} - http://code.trasferimento.biz/l/c10e4921f153bd66e77996031023bc9d_35.exe
O16 - DPF: {0E8D0700-75DF-11D3-8B4A-0008C7450C4A} (DjVuCtl Class) - http://www.lizardtech.com/download/files/win/djvuplugin/en_US/DjVuControl_en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {590FFB84-6A29-4797-9C0E-B15DF2C4CDCB} - http://www.liporn.com/install/tload.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1150086046879
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C786325C-18AC-4C2C-8E70-A5ACC489B65B}: NameServer = 125.22.47.125,202.56.250.5
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter: text/html - {2AB289AE-4B90-4281-B2AE-1F4BB034B647} - (no file)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wingsc32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wingsc32.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe


----------



## g3niu5 (Sep 27, 2006)

anymore prooblem?


----------



## g3niu5 (Sep 27, 2006)

thanx


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Your Java is out of date.* Older versions have vulnerabilities that malware can use to infect your system.
*Please follow these steps to remove older version Java components and update.*

*Updating Java:* 

Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 Update 8*. 
Scroll down to where it says "_The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications_". 
Click the "*Download*" button to the right. 
Check the box that says: "*Accept*_ License Agreement_". 
The page will refresh. 
Click on the link to download _Windows Offline Installation_ with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop. 
Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser. 
Go to *Start* > *Control Panel* double-click on *Add/Remove* programs and remove all older versions of Java. 
Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name. 
Click the *Remove* or *Change/Remove* button. 
Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions. 
Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed. 
Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.

Please move hijackthis.exe into a *permanent folder*.

To create a permanent folder click My Computer, then C:\
In the menu bar click on File, New, Folder.
That will create a folder named New Folder, which you can rename to "HJT" or "HijackThis". Now you have C:\HJT\ folder. 
Put your HijackThis.exe into that folder and post another log.


----------



## g3niu5 (Sep 27, 2006)

the zone alarm keeps on poping up with da msg - 
"Win61.temp.exe is trying to launch C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe or another program to gain access to privileged resources."

PS: i m downloading the new version of java rite now....(i jus saw your reply silly me!)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 1:14:55 AM, on 9/30/2006
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NAVW32.EXE
D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Hjt\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://in.rediff.com/index.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - d:\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63D6D3EC-DE86-216E-FB4D-03707F2F5E4C} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\reppzzh.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CBCC61FA-0221-4ccc-B409-CEE865CACA3A} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymProbe.exe -r "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\CfgWiz.exe" /GUID {0D7956A2-5A08-4ec2-A72C-DF8495A66016} /MODE CfgWiz /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\MICROS~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - d:\Java\j2re1.4.1_07\bin\npjpi141_07.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - d:\Java\j2re1.4.1_07\bin\npjpi141_07.dll
O9 - Extra button: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} - E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} - E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-100005000004} - http://code.trasferimento.biz/l/c10e4921f153bd66e77996031023bc9d_35.exe
O16 - DPF: {0E8D0700-75DF-11D3-8B4A-0008C7450C4A} (DjVuCtl Class) - http://www.lizardtech.com/download/files/win/djvuplugin/en_US/DjVuControl_en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {590FFB84-6A29-4797-9C0E-B15DF2C4CDCB} - http://www.liporn.com/install/tload.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1150086046879
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C786325C-18AC-4C2C-8E70-A5ACC489B65B}: NameServer = 125.22.47.125,202.56.250.5
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter: text/html - {2AB289AE-4B90-4281-B2AE-1F4BB034B647} - (no file)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wingsc32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wingsc32.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

OK, post your log again after the java update which is now Update 9


----------



## g3niu5 (Sep 27, 2006)

i installed the update as u said.....
here is the log...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:25:53 AM, on 9/30/2006
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe
D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
F:\Firefox browser\firefox.exe
C:\Hjt\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://in.rediff.com/index.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - d:\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63D6D3EC-DE86-216E-FB4D-03707F2F5E4C} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\reppzzh.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CBCC61FA-0221-4ccc-B409-CEE865CACA3A} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymProbe.exe -r "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\CfgWiz.exe" /GUID {0D7956A2-5A08-4ec2-A72C-DF8495A66016} /MODE CfgWiz /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\MICROS~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra button: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} - E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} - E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-100005000004} - http://code.trasferimento.biz/l/c10e4921f153bd66e77996031023bc9d_35.exe
O16 - DPF: {0E8D0700-75DF-11D3-8B4A-0008C7450C4A} (DjVuCtl Class) - http://www.lizardtech.com/download/files/win/djvuplugin/en_US/DjVuControl_en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {590FFB84-6A29-4797-9C0E-B15DF2C4CDCB} - http://www.liporn.com/install/tload.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1150086046879
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0001-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1) - 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C786325C-18AC-4C2C-8E70-A5ACC489B65B}: NameServer = 125.22.47.125,202.56.250.5
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter: text/html - {2AB289AE-4B90-4281-B2AE-1F4BB034B647} - (no file)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wingsc32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wingsc32.dll
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.
Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.
Click the *Scan for Vundo* button.
Once the scan is complete, right click inside the listbox (white box) and click "Add more files".
Copy and paste these entries into the boxes
*C:\WINDOWS\System32\reppzzh.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wingsc32.dll*
Click "Add files" and click Close Window. Click the Remove Vundo button.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will shutdown your computer, click *OK*.
Turn your computer back on.
Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* and a new HiJackThis log.

Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. 
In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the Scan for Vundo button." when VundoFix appears at reboot.


----------



## g3niu5 (Sep 27, 2006)

vundofix cudnt del the file at first...it then rebooted n scanned again...here are the logs

VundoFix V6.1.6

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.3

Java version is 1.5.0.9

Scan started at 2:45:40 AM 9/30/2006

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\wingsc32.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\wingsc32.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wingsc32.dll Could not be deleted.

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\System32\reppzzh.dll
C:\WINDOWS\System32\reppzzh.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wingsc32.dll
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wingsc32.dll Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

VundoFix V6.1.6

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.3

Java version is 1.5.0.9

Scan started at 2:54:18 AM 9/30/2006

Listing files found while scanning....

No infected files were found.

Beginning removal...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:04:02 AM, on 9/30/2006
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
F:\Firefox browser\firefox.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Hjt\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://in.rediff.com/index.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - d:\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63D6D3EC-DE86-216E-FB4D-03707F2F5E4C} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\reppzzh.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CBCC61FA-0221-4ccc-B409-CEE865CACA3A} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymProbe.exe -r "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\CfgWiz.exe" /GUID {0D7956A2-5A08-4ec2-A72C-DF8495A66016} /MODE CfgWiz /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\MICROS~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra button: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} - E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} - E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-100005000004} - http://code.trasferimento.biz/l/c10e4921f153bd66e77996031023bc9d_35.exe
O16 - DPF: {0E8D0700-75DF-11D3-8B4A-0008C7450C4A} (DjVuCtl Class) - http://www.lizardtech.com/download/files/win/djvuplugin/en_US/DjVuControl_en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {590FFB84-6A29-4797-9C0E-B15DF2C4CDCB} - http://www.liporn.com/install/tload.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1150086046879
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0001-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1) - 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C786325C-18AC-4C2C-8E70-A5ACC489B65B}: NameServer = 125.22.47.125,202.56.250.5
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Filter: text/html - {2AB289AE-4B90-4281-B2AE-1F4BB034B647} - (no file)
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63D6D3EC-DE86-216E-FB4D-03707F2F5E4C} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\reppzzh.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CBCC61FA-0221-4ccc-B409-CEE865CACA3A} - (no file)
O16 - DPF: {00000000-0000-0000-0000-100005000004} - http://code.trasferimento.biz/l/c10e4921f153bd66e77996031023bc9d_35.exe
O18 - Filter: text/html - {2AB289AE-4B90-4281-B2AE-1F4BB034B647} - (no file)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Go to add/remove programs and remove Java version is 1.5.0.3

Reboot, post your log again and let me know if you are having any problems.


----------



## g3niu5 (Sep 27, 2006)

i did as u said on hijack this....and no pop ups from zone alarm,,,
but i cant find java update 3 on add/remove programs(i ve attached a screenshot)
here is da log...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 3:45:22 AM, on 9/30/2006
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
F:\Firefox browser\firefox.exe
C:\Hjt\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchAssistant = http://in.rediff.com/index.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - d:\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {A8F38D8D-E480-4D52-B7A2-731BB6995FDD} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {C4069E3A-68F1-403E-B40E-20066696354B} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SymProbe.exe -r "C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\CfgWiz.exe" /GUID {0D7956A2-5A08-4ec2-A72C-DF8495A66016} /MODE CfgWiz /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zone Labs Client] "E:\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://D:\MICROS~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\npjpi150_09.dll
O9 - Extra button: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} - E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Pop-Up Blocker - {84536FE2-ABCD-3586-DCAB-40E286323737} - E:\WINnerTweakSE2\PopUp Blocker.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - D:\Messengers\Yahoo!!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E8D0700-75DF-11D3-8B4A-0008C7450C4A} (DjVuCtl Class) - http://www.lizardtech.com/download/files/win/djvuplugin/en_US/DjVuControl_en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {590FFB84-6A29-4797-9C0E-B15DF2C4CDCB} - http://www.liporn.com/install/tload.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1150086046879
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0014-0001-0007-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Runtime Environment 1.4.1) - 
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{C786325C-18AC-4C2C-8E70-A5ACC489B65B}: NameServer = 125.22.47.125,202.56.250.5
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\ALUSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Firewall Monitor Service (NPFMntor) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Protection Center Service (NSCService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Console\NSCSRVCE.EXE
O23 - Service: Symantec AVScan (SAVScan) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SPBBCSvc - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

OK :up: on the java uninstall. Your log looks good so do you have any problems?


----------



## g3niu5 (Sep 27, 2006)

nope no more problemz 4 da time being......thanx 4 da help 
ve a nice day


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware:


 On the Desktop, right-click My Computer. 
 Click Properties. 
 Click the System Restore tab. 
 Check Turn off System Restore. 
 Click Apply, and then click OK. 
 Restart the computer. 

To create a new restore point: 

Start go to All Programs 
Accessories, System Tools and select System Restore. 
In the System Restore wizard, select "Create a restore point" and click the Next button. 
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". 
Click Create and you're done.


----------

